# Free protection for Android from Eset



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't have any Android gadgets (or any other smartphone), but this may be of interest to those of you that do; http://blog.eset.com/2012/10/01/fre...ility-protection-from-eset-now-on-google-play


----------

